# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Charmed

## Alisha

Does anyone else watch this? Iv been watching this for almost seven years (right from the first episode) and its great but I prefered it when Prue was alive but its still great entertainment.  :Smile:

----------


## emseyd

yeah i watch it too and definatley prefered prue to paige although my fave character is phoebe.  i was gutted that she and cole couldn't make things work.   :Sad:

----------


## crystalsea

Hi Guys

Yeah I love the programme, I like both.  I am pleased that they are finally releasing the dvd/videos for the first series.

If you would like to find spoilers for this, type in Charmed Spoilers, you can get detailed episode by episode, that way you never miss out.

Enjoy
Crystal 

p.s. could do with a smilie with a witches hat on for this site (lol)

----------


## Claire

Prue was my favourite character but I still watch the show.

----------


## wikcik

phoebe is my fave and i loved cole - even though he was evil, i loved him

----------


## Layne

I love Charmed, i've seen nearly every episode and i'm loving the new ones!!!!

Luv ya all
Layne
xxx

----------


## daisy38

I'm watching the old one's at the mo on LivingTV. I prefer them with Prue but some of the stories are better when paige is in it!  :Big Grin:

----------


## chamone256

I Love Piper. shes so sarcastic and funny. I've only been watching charmed a month or two and i love it already.  :Smile:   :Cheer:   :Bow:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Alisha

> I Love Piper. shes so sarcastic and funny. I've only been watching charmed a month or two and i love it already.


I agree. Piper is my favourate too. She is fab and I love her sense of humour.

You can catch all the old ones on liveing but there are two episodes a day. When they run out, they usually go back to the begining anyway.  :Smile:

----------


## Luna

Is this not supposed to be the last series???

I hope not, been watching it right from the start and still loving it   :Lol:

----------


## *_*Smile*_*

i knew Christy was evil but i never realised she was that evil to lie to Billie i actully believed her i was expecting her to turn evil! the wedding was sweet and bless Wyatt he looked so cute!!

----------


## *_*Smile*_*

hey guys! i haven't been on here in ages!! my computer broke and took like a month to get fixed!! aargh! anyhows, what did people think of the final episode?? :Searchme:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

would you believe it i missed the last 2 episodes

----------


## *_*Smile*_*

omg! no way lucky for you they're showing them all again on saturday although you got ages to wait!!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i know and i totally love charmed i even set up charmed quizzes on here lol not many do it though

----------


## *_*Smile*_*

me and my friend are totally obsessed we spend all our time on charmed sites and stuff we've got lloads of the music and stuff too! i don't hink i can do your quizzes

----------


## Luna

moving to memory lane as this show has now ended.... :Crying:

----------


## Abbie

Im so annoyed i didnt watch much of the final sereis and i dont even know why.

----------


## angel-emm

The last serise started on Channel 4 a few Sundays ago.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well now its moved to memory lane id love to hear other peoples opinions.
whats everyones favorite episodes......


p.s has anyone saw the new charmed mag that has been brought out,theres a free dvd with everyone

----------

